# 1997 HB 4WD - Will NOT engage 4wd



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

Folks. I have a 1997 HB, 4WD, 5 SPD, King Cab, long bed, 165K miles.
Last summer my mechanic replaced the fluids of the front differential and transfer case. The problem I have today is 4WD does not engage. When I shift into 4H the 4WD indicator light comes on but nothing happens (there is no noise or feeling that 4WD is engaged) - I tried to go up my snow covered long driveway and I only had rear traction. I also shifted into 4L and same thing -- i.e. no front wheel traction.
I'm not sure where the problem could be, thus, I am asking for your assistance.

Regards to all.

-- Omar


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I know it sounds silly, but are you absolutely sure the 4WD is not engaging?

On my '97 4WD, when the 4WD is engaged, there are no 'noises or feelings'. One of the quickest ways to 'feel' the 4WD engaged is to turn the wheels hard over (left or right). I wouldn't do it for long, though! Then, you'll feel the 4WD engaged.

I too have a long, steep, ice covered driveway. You can feel the 4WD as the front of the truck will almost 'hop' as it spins on the ice. The 4WD on my truck does NOT like ice (and I have studded tires).

With the winter we've had in the east, I can't imagine getting around in 2WD.


----------



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I am positive it does not engage. When 4wd engages, as you commented, there is this jerky feeling while turning or going up icy driveways or roads. This sense of front drive traction is not there when I shift to 4H or 4L, the affect is not there is any sense - maybe something to do with the transfer case?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you try posting your question in the 4X4 section of the site?

I'll be honest, my 4WD experience is minimal. My truck's 4WD has always worked well since the day I bought it so I haven't had to really fiddle with it that much.


----------



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks. I will follow your advice and post on the 4WD section. I too never had issues with 4wd ... until now.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

by chance have you checked the hubs?


----------



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

Argh!! so my mechanic checked the hubs.....and they are not engaging, thus, no 4wd - everything else in the drive train checks ok. The issue now is how do I fix/replace the hubs? They are the originals and are supposed to engage automatically when shifting to 4WD (evidently they are not). Is this something that can be easily addressed? While researching the issue I found outfits advertising "manual" hubs but so far I have seen nothing dealing with automatic hubs. Any ideas?

Many thanks to all.

-- Omar


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Personally, I never cared for the automatic hubs. When they worked, they were fine, but they weren't very durable. I would replace them with a set of WARN manual hubs. They have a lifetime warranty and they always work. If you want to inspect the hubs, you'll need to remove them, which isn't difficult. There is a brake plate that sometimes breaks. Sometimes you can clean them out with parts cleaner and regrease them to get them to work, but sometimes your only avenue is to replace them.


----------



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks. Yes, I will replace the originals with manual hubs. According to the literature I have read over the past two days, they are indeed more reliable and last longer - even if the originals lasted 18 years. WARN is one of the brands I am considering.

Regards to all.


----------



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

Folks. I wanted to provide the last update. I purchased a set of WARN manual hubs and had my mechanic do the manual work. The new hubs work (and look) great.

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Regards.

-- Omar


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

thanks for the up-date..


----------

